# Difference in One Step and Easy Clean?



## Chopper (Apr 24, 2009)

What is the difference between One Step and Easy Clean? Both are no-rinse cleansers made by LD Carlson. 

I can't imagine why they would make 2 different no-rinse cleansers. Some people say that One Step is both a cleanser and sanitizer. I would love to believe this is true. Does anybody have an opinion?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 25, 2009)

I use One step and haven't had any problems. Sometimes I will also spray down with K-meta just to be sure.


----------

